# Hygetropin yellow tops fake?



## m83000 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes bunk.

Even the generics of dr lins which have been tested and prove good gh do not have tribal lids, they have DNA symbol on the lids.

Id be cautious


----------



## Hageha (Feb 12, 2015)

Got the Same from .asia. I've read that they're fake but useful. I don't feel any sides at my low dosage but better sleep. The only real one are from .cn.


----------



## Hageha (Feb 12, 2015)

I got the Same from .asia. I use them at 3iu, don't got any sides (low dose I guess) but better sleep. I was told they are fake but useful. The only source for real ones is .cn. At least that's what i read.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I have these..not used them but a friend of mine rates them so im not sure what believe.

Any info would be helpful.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

pea head said:


> I have these..not used them but a friend of mine rates them so im not sure what believe.
> 
> Any info would be helpful.


I have seen copies but they have a dna symbol which are good, never seen the copies with a tribal symbol before.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

These are the tribal ones.


----------



## BUffDee (Jan 27, 2013)

I've picked up some of these .asia tribal yellow tops as well. Will run at 4iu for a couple of weeks n post back test results then. I was hesitant to even run the 2 weeks first tbh after all the bad feedback I've read on .asia but few guys I know are getting on well with them and just stumbled on this more recent thread about them where similiar feedback amongst anxious peeps who know all about .asia's prior rep. Failing this ie test results are sh*te I'll be going straight for some pharma shizzle instead, albeit at 3 times the price!


----------



## eib100 (Jun 28, 2015)

buffdee did you test them? I have the same ones


----------



## Uklifter (Jun 28, 2015)

Just because there 'fake' doesn't mean they have no hgh in. I'm using the browny tops. It's my second run on them at 4ius a day and getting good results. Fake means all kind of things these days. A lot of my friends refer to UGL products as fake or snide. Do 5iu am 5iu mid afternoon and you will know if they have hgh. It's the simplest solution that I know. Good luck with them


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

fake - no active ingredient

counterfeit - copies of original with active ingredient


----------



## eib100 (Jun 28, 2015)

Just tested .asia yellow tops 100iU. Sorry to say the test was a fail.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

> fake - no active ingredient
> 
> counterfeit - copies of original with active ingredient


Fake and counterfeit mean the same thing.

Bunk would be no active ingredient surely?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

> fake - no active ingredient
> 
> counterfeit - copies of original with active ingredient


Fake and counterfeit mean the same thing.

Bunk would be no active ingredient surely?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

> fake - no active ingredient
> 
> counterfeit - copies of original with active ingredient


Fake and counterfeit mean the same thing.

Bunk would be no active ingredient surely?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

> fake - no active ingredient
> 
> counterfeit - copies of original with active ingredient


Fake and counterfeit mean the same thing.

Bunk would be no active ingredient surely?


----------

